# Interest in Future Fresh & Salt Trips



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this site and have been canoe/kayak fishing for about 5 years.

I'm keen to join others on trips in and around Brisbane for either saltwater or freshwater fishing trips. I'm particularly interested in checking out some freshwater river locations to chase some bass & yellas. I've done a couple of trips on Big W (Wivenhoe) and one trip on the very upper reaches of the Brisbane River (at Twin Bridges, via Fernvale). Keen to explore more of this river.

Happy to organise something with a group.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

G'day Gigantor, 
welcome to the site, I'm keen to fish the middle stretch of the brisbane a bit more too, there's some really nice water below Big W. John/fishinswing and I will be fishing Logan Inlet on sunday afternoon. Let us know if you're keen and we'll arrange a meet time and location. Cya on the water soon. 
cheers,
Karl.

PS, also check out the early warning for wivenhoe camp trip in this section.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

What time are you fishing the Logan on Sunday Karl?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Logan Inlet at Wivenhoe Dam m8 :wink: Sunday arvo.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry mate, thought you meant Logan River.


----------

